# Lets see your portable quivers



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas for making a quiver to take along on hikes, walks etc. I'd like to see some pic's of

yours? Thanks.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I used to use a rectangular piece of corrugated cardboard for my target dart shirt pocket quivers then I found the plastic corrugated signs.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

That's a great idea Neon!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Good idea. How do you shape and join the pieces together?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Chloroplast would be great for that! Nice idea Neo. Superglue or hot glue would work great, just fold up a flat "t" shape into a long skinny box.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Mr clean magic eraser in the front shirt pocket works ok.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

I seen one that looked like a miniature messenger bag that looked really cool and usable. I will have to see if I can dig up a photo of it.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a paintball cylinder last night. Holds 140 paintballs. It holds lots of skewers, sans cones..

As soon as I finish making my new darts and attaching some improvised broad heads, will take a picture and post it up. I'm cutting up some of those nuisance junkmail credit cards and a couple of old dvds, running them through this contraption; http://www.kfvs12.com/story/19166728/does-it-work-wednesday-edge-of-glory-knife-sharpener?clienttype=printable

Lets see how many stitches I get after this event..REMEBER TO WEAR EYE PROTECTION.


----------



## oiuchi (Jan 31, 2013)

I am using leather quiver for my bamboo darts. Leather is thick so quiver pretty sturdy.as you can see quiver have a cap so you can snap it on top.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice leather quiver. Thanks for that pic of it.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, I see that I'm a little late on this one... but here goes:

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:19]
This is made from the upper 1/3 of a large snake gourd. The cord is braided hemp with a bit of twig for the toggle. 
One might imagine that it dumps the darts out fairly easily... But NO! This is because I squirted a dollop of that expanding foam stuff in the bottom of the quiver. After it has firmed up, it's like a pincushion- holds the darts perfectly!


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Cervantes said:


> I bought a paintball cylinder last night. Holds 140 paintballs. It holds lots of skewers, sans cones..
> 
> As soon as I finish making my new darts and attaching some improvised broad heads, will take a picture and post it up. I'm cutting up some of those nuisance junkmail credit cards and a couple of old dvds, running them through this contraption; http://www.kfvs12.com/story/19166728/does-it-work-wednesday-edge-of-glory-knife-sharpener?clienttype=printable
> 
> Lets see how many stitches I get after this event..REMEBER TO WEAR EYE PROTECTION.


wal mart 2.77 $ or some wers near the clear paint ball containers


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

here what i use







Michel


----------



## abusarak (Mar 5, 2014)

CHEAP BELT FOR SHORTER DARTS AND PVC FOR MY BROADHEAD DARTS


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Turtle, for my wire shafted darts I use a home made necklace with a leather key fob attached without the metal key ring. I glued a 25 cent coin sized rare earth magnet to the leather with hot melt. The shafts are held by the magnet with the cones hanging down. They hold well but can't carry more than about half a dozen comfortably. More than that and the bulk of the darts push out against my shirt causing more pressure against the skin of my chest making me want to start scratching my chest after about five minutes of carry.

I have poked my fingers a couple times when grabbing a dart in haste as the points are not covered. So I think I will get a second leather key fob and glue it on top of the first leaving the bottom edge open. The magnet then will sit inside the "clamshell" like sheath and hold the dart shafts but the tips then will no longer be exposed. Hopefully that will work in a safer manor.

To remove a dart you just slide it down and off the magnet and place it into your blow gun. This works well for going on walks etc. with your BG when using it as a walking stick and you just want to have a couple darts with you just in case you run across something you want to shoot in the head like a zombie or other dead animal. grin


----------



## Sven (Feb 10, 2019)

Gourd quiver, with cord made from raffia braided cord.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

william21 said:


> Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a paintball cylinder last night. Holds 140 paintballs. It holds lots of skewers, sans cones..
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Perhaps using an empty tennis ball container, with whatever strap, carrying cord or belt clip/loop.

May camo paint or use camo tape if desired. If not desired, put it in a psychedelic sock and act like a nut to attract squirrels.

Then shoot them.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

I use a length of PVC pipe, with a bottom and top "cap", beautified with camo tape, so I can't find it when I want to.

But that's just me...


----------

